# 12 Inches Of Snow Meets ATV Plow



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

My latest video 




It just won't quit snowing here. This video shows what I woke up to. Normally it takes 30 minutes to plow our parking lot. It took hour and a half because it was 12 inches deep. Some spots were 18". And when I pushed the snow with the angled blade it would get at high as 2 feet.

D


----------



## Viperjry (Jan 18, 2008)

Once again nice video Doug!


----------



## Louiso (Feb 10, 2010)

nice ha atv did a great job.

try to move over a little bit more so you dont push snow out of both sides so that way you save some time and gas by not making another pass when its not needed

ha good job tho

i live in cincy and we got about the same ammount and i was plowing too
i thought it was really heavy but it wasnt really that bad..

what type and size is your atv?


----------



## bigdoug (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Viperjry'

Louiso Honda rubicon with a 60" county plow.



D


----------

